# E-C 1xCR123 Ti Custom Body



## dcjs (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi,

finished this today, my first FL body made of 6Al4v. I really like the Combination of E head and C tail with a waist in the middle for secure gripping/cigar grip. I'm surprised I havn't seen this before. As of now, the heads are just dummies - either dead (KL1) or not working with the body (Maxlite), planning to get an A19 head and Z41 twisty tailcap or maybe a Leef clicky for this. The threads in combination with a HA tailcap are as smooth as it gets!
But let the pics do the talking!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice job! How long did it take you?

And what kind of lathe do you have?


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like a very professional job. Well done.

Now how about a head and tail to match ??


----------



## skalomax (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nicely done.

Let's see that sucker with a SW02.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice job :twothumbs


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 8, 2007)

Cool! Looks like an overgrown Aleph CR2 light.


----------



## dcjs (Nov 18, 2007)

Next one in line...






The one at the bodttom is the new one, a little slimmer yet. Still CR123 though.

These bodies were done on a 38kg/250W "toy lathe", I'd estimate an overall time of 10-15 hours for the second one. Due to the limitations of my machine/tooling, I don't think I'll be able to do a tailcap/head anytime soon. Haven't tried cutting female threads in Ti at all, but who knows...

Note: I do _*not*_ recommend getting a mini-lathe for this kind of work, it does work though if you're patient and like to punish yourself. :green:


----------



## dcjs (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe I was wrong and I can indeed make tailcaps? Well, at least I'm trying.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job David...

Glad to see you tried the I.D. threading.....I'll bet you're working on a Ti head already.


----------

